

Nokia phone lost underwater for 3 months, still works - zengr
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/hardware/Nokia-phone-lost-underwater-for-3-months-still-works/articleshow/24879787.cms

======
gilgoomesh
> This is in stark contrast with all other smartphones whose batteries explode
> spontaneously

I think this whole story needs to be read in a light-hearted fashion. I'm not
sure there are any "facts" to be gained.

------
wesleyac
I have a friend who makes a show of throwing his phone on the ground and
stomping on it whenever people start to talk about smartphones.

I can do the same thing, minus the stomping.

Both of our phones were made circa 2005.

~~~
com2kid
I've had smartphones drop down a flight of concrete stairs. Meh.

Plastic case + polycarb (e.g. plastic) screen. The cheaper lower end
smartphones end up being more durable (although not waterproof!)

~~~
wesleyac
Any piece of consumer hardware I have should be able to survive at the least a
fall from my hand. Most smartphones use glass touchscreens, and thus don't fit
the bill. Funny how it turns out though, that the cheap plastic screens are
more durable.

------
nivla
I am curious, given that the new generation doesn't seem to care much about
quality and as planned obsolescence is getting more common, from a business
perspective, is it worth putting more effort into ensuring quality beyond the
warranty?

~~~
jimzvz
I think it is extremely important in emerging markets.

------
jlgreco
Impressive, though I suspect if a device survives the first few minutes (with
the _" disassemble and totally dry before powering back on"_ procedure) then
there probably isn't much reason it shouldn't last much longer.

